# 4G mobile phones



## Frank (15 Nov 2012)

Due an upgrade in January 

Which phones will suit the new 4G networks that will no doubt roll out in 2013.

Anyone know what this will mean?


----------



## vandriver (15 Nov 2012)

Iphone 5 is 4g capable.


----------



## shigllgetcha (16 Nov 2012)

Some phones are already 4g compatable, generally the higher up models but it should come to base models in the near future


----------

